# Sams Club "miracle melt"



## mickman

Has anyone been using this for walks? I think I'll buy about 20 bags to see if it works.
I've been using straight potash @ $8.80/ 50 # bag. It sucks, unless it's above freezing.
At less than $7 a bag, it's worth a try.


----------



## Tediesel

I use it on sidewalks. It works fast even down to around -5 which is the coldest I've seen it here this winter. The ratio of calcium/magnesium to salt varies a little too much. 1 bag will be a good mix and you will hardly see any actual rock salt pieces and the next bag will look like it's 90% rock salt. I recommend it if your customers won't flip out if they see salt.


----------



## Rcgm

That stuff is pretty good.They sell a 5 gallon busket of ice melter at sam's I forget the name of it but that stuff is awesome.Has magnesium in it and wants the ice melter gets wet the magnesium starts to heat up and melts away ice quick.It is pretty price I think 19 dollars for a 5 gallon bucket.


RCGM
brad


----------



## Gavins Lawncare

ive been using it for 3 year now it works real good never had a problem with freeze back we use 1to 2 pallets a year for sidewalk and will continue to use it in the future


----------



## mickman

I did pick up 20 bags of it, & buy the looks of a significant ice storm, It will be used & I'm sure I'll get more. Thanks for inputs.


----------



## golden arches

We use it as an alternative to hwy salt.. works well in colder weather... but pricey.


----------



## RLM

We used to use it, then I was talked in to a truck load of Lesco Melt 2. In comparing the two, the Sams stuff worked much better & was cheaper. Once tis load is gone (4 palets left) I'm switching back to it. We even mixed it in with our rock salt at times (in tailgate salter 1 or 2 bags mixed in when filling) when it was very cold, helped with that also.


----------



## iceyman

EXCEL snow and ice melt comes in a 50 lb. pail from sams club. pure calcium chloride pellets and this stuff works wonders.:yow!: i recomend


----------



## Keith_480231

Anyone have the name of the 50lb bucket??? Would be interested to use on sidewalks and porches. We are dealing with a couple of real estate companies and are adding homes all the time that haven't been serviced at all this year and have real problems with ice sometimes. Thanks for the help with the name.:waving:


----------



## iceyman

EXCEL made by scotwood industries


----------



## Mark in MD

I bought about 30 bags last year, but I didn't like it. Since I use a manual push spreader, the stuff was too clumpy and lumpy and chunky so that too many pieces wouldn't fit through the spreader slot. Even the small chunks didn't flow as freely as the other things I've used. I had to mix it with other stuff to get it to spread properly. I mixed it with Quad Release or Mag and it spread much better. 

As far as melting, it worked fine. And it was relatively cheap.


----------



## PROCUT2

I swear by the Miracle Melt from Sam's. I get a couple pallets every storm. I trust nothing else to use on my sites. One storm this season, I attempted to use a different brand because I couldn't get a hold of any of the Miracle Melt...big mistake. EVERY condo called wondering when the sidewalk crews were going to salt the walks. I told them they already did and nobody believed me. I couldn't figure out what was going on until I remembered we were using a different brand. Obviously, the ingredients weren't at all comparable. This leads me to a question- can anyone recommend a brand comparable to Miracle Melt? All of the Sam's in my area are out. I am not interested in buckets and such- only bags. Thanks.


----------



## c.t. lawn care

I have been buying that but i get it from a landscape supply store here and it is soooo much better than the lesco melt 2, and it is about $5 cheeper. The Melt 2 just took so long to melt the snow and you had to put so much of it on the sidewalks that it was almost a hazzard to have that on there than the snow. But since we switched the sidewalks are clear and wet before we even leave the prop.


----------



## mustangmike45

that is all i use! I go through about 3 pallets of it a storm, i use it for both salting the sidewalks and put it through the snow ex spreader and do parking lots with it. it may cost a little more but with miracle melt i know that the lot will be bare concrete within an hour no matter what!


----------



## Runner

Yeah, you use anything with calcium chloride in it, and it works just like FIRE on sidewalks. the only problem is the indoor tracking and damage to carpets.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Hmmm, I'm down to my last couple bags of Lesco melt 2. Haven't bought any in the last 2 years. 
I only do limited sidewalks, so it took awhile to use that pallet. Lesco's 50lb is like $15/bag now.
I'm going to check with Sam's tomorrow to check on price and availability.

This thread is a year old so the price may be alot higher now.


----------



## belton

i had cracking from using it. works well though went through 2 pallets this season.


----------



## Cooter24

I got my Lesco Melt at the beginning of the season for $7.50 a bag. Thought about trying something faster and more aggressive also. Like said earlier anything with calcium chloride is harmful to concrete and surrounding vegetation.


----------



## bella32

calcium is harmfull to concrete?


----------



## xtreem3d

mickman;368958 said:


> Has anyone been using this for walks? I think I'll buy about 20 bags to see if it works.
> I've been using straight potash @ $8.80/ 50 # bag. It sucks, unless it's above freezing.
> At less than $7 a bag, it's worth a try.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87051&highlight=miracle+melt+in+st.+louis


----------



## MahonLawnCare

works awesome that's what we use...buy it..only thing better is pelladow pellets but they are like twice the cost


----------

